# Zeus and Athena: 11 months old!



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

My babies are getting so big and they make 11 months old today!!

Zeus is 72lbs, lanky like a teenage boy, and extremely ball and food driven! He loves to please and picks up on things really quickly. He's loves to snuggle but not for long, as soon as his eye catches a ball in the corner of the room he's up and at it again!

Athena is tiny, barely 60lbs, is obsessed with the sprinkler system, and is extremely agile and fast despite her bad little hips. She gets jealous quick, but is easy to please. Unlike Zeus, shell lay with you for an hour or two before getting antsy and needing to move. She's a sweetheart and loves to give kisses, which are more and more like kisses and less like facial nips the older she gets haha!!

While I wouldn't recommend getting littermates or even 2 puppies at the same time period (nor would I necessarily do it again)... these two have come a long way, and continue to grow daily!! Week to week they're a different set of dogs, growing up and maturing before my very eyes!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Lovely dogs!! And some fantastic photos!


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

Zeus


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

Athena


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

KaiserAus said:


> Lovely dogs!! And some fantastic photos!


Thank you!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Athena and Zeus are beautiful. Great pictures. They look very happy. I saw the food dish ,its kind of orange colored . Where did you get it.


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom;8476857 said:


> Athena and Zeus are beautiful. Great pictures. They look very happy. I saw the food dish ,its kind of orange colored . Where did you get it.


Thank you! Ordered it off of amazon... it's a slow feeder and they love them! Keeps them from scarfing down their food and makes them work for it. We have the teal one too!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FPKNRCS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_kw-7ybXXMZ13Y


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Great looking dogs! My pup just turned 11 months too and they look exactly alike.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great photos of your beautiful pair!! :smile2:


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Great pics and beautiful dogs. My little monster will be 11 months old in 3 days. She was weighed at the vet a couple of weeks ago and weighed 70 pounds. We also have an older male GSD who just turned 3. Should try to post some pics. The male is WGSL and has the typical black and red markings. The female is WGWL and sable. People see them together and think they are different breeds.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Awwwww! What a sweet, beautiful pair!


----------

